# Smooth Earth Snake



## jrh3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Found this guy eating worms in yard , it is only about 3 or 4 inches, I almost thought it was a worm until I saw it eat. It is soooo cool and tiny. They only get about 10 inches and eat worms. I might keep him for a while, I dont think they are that common, or may even trade this little guy.


----------



## agent A (Jun 24, 2012)

aww :wub: it's so cute!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 24, 2012)

I see those in my woods a lot, mostly live where a lot of worms are present. I would not recommend trading since they are hard to get to eat in captivity.  

Although that is a different species than the ones near me, the ones where I live are silverfish red with red/orange stomachs, and the head looks like its just part of the body, no neck.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just released it, maybe I will see more, in my yard


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 25, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> Just released it, maybe I will see more, in my yard


you should be able to find them by flipping rocks and decaying trees


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> Just released it, maybe I will see more, in my yard


Good job. Should never keep a wild reptile.


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

Rick said:


> Good job. Should never keep a wild reptile.


I agree but then how do captive stocks start? They come from the wild at some point, not saying its any better because it can severely stress them but what is with the human need to not leave things be? :lol:


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have kept wild Green Anoles often, and they do just fine.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've kept PLENTY of wild reptiles, ranging from green, brown and bahaman anoles to Eastern ribbon snakes and Dekay's brown snakes


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 4, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I've kept PLENTY of wild reptiles, ranging from green, brown and bahaman anoles to Eastern ribbon snakes and Dekay's brown snakes


These are all species that handle stress well, but it is not ideal for the animal is what Rick is trying to say, if i understood him right.

Because life in the wild is very different, and it is such a drastic change, that it can harm the animal. I had a toad die from stress before.

OH, and i kept a captive bred Decays brown snake, Slippy loved earth worms


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2012)

My firebelly toads eat earthworms

Maybe they would eat tiny earth snakes... Good nutrients for them


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol my friend and I were making fun of what his brother said. He said if you change an insects enviorment i.e keep a wild one, they will die. So I had a millipede on my arm and put piece of moss on my hand and was screaming, "OMG ITS A CHANGE IN ENVIORMENT HE'S GONNA DIEEE!!!"


----------

